# Rating based on Navigation



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Don't you just love it when a pax gives you a low rating and reports Navigation as an issue even though you just followed the GPS directions to the destination they entered. So now going a couple extra blocks might mean their already super cheap ride isn't cheap enough and of course it's the drivers fault the GPS didn't take them on the route they wanted.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It is the drivers fault that they do not know their city well enough not to need a gps, and yes I count myself in that category.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

It's unreasonable to expect the driver to know the "city well enough not to need a gps."
Imagine gps being non-existent and passengers expecting drivers to know how to navigate to every single address in "their' city.
Stupidity.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It is not unrealistic at all. Before GPS was around most people could actually navigate without any problems once they learned their city. Hell I remember having to take map tests where I was given a map of the city and had to fill out the street names in the past before being allowed to drive.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

It is unrealistic and idiotic to expect a driver to know the route to every single address in a major metropolitan city.
Back before gps, passengers would have to guide or a driver would have use a Thomas Guide.
It's as if you sometimes try to post the most submoronic sh!t -- At least, I hope you're trying, and that that drivel isn't without effort.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

All I can say is that if the driver is taking a dumb route, just because the gps directed them, or they are trying to pad their miles, they get a one star for inefficient route.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I got a navigation flag on Lyft with a comment that taking the highway and paying a $1 toll was unnecessary since I could have taken the sides roads and saved the toll.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Westerner said:


> Don't you just love it when a pax gives you a low rating and reports Navigation as an issue even though you just followed the GPS directions to the destination they entered. So now going a couple extra blocks might mean their already super cheap ride isn't cheap enough and of course it's the drivers fault the GPS didn't take them on the route they wanted.





Uberfunitis said:


> It is the drivers fault that they do not know their city well enough not to need a gps, and yes I count myself in that category.


I'm a rideshare guy, not a professional cab driver. I don't know everything about everywhere. I don't know every street in the surrounding 4 counties.

If I was supposed to know my way around everywhere without a GPS, I couldn't do this job, and neither could anyone else, not even cab drivers or limo drivers. It's GPS that enables Uber to get Joe Doofus to play cab driver and Jane Rider to think the system might work. Without GPS, it would be _absurd _to expect some guy in a car to know where every street is in the surrounding 100 sq. miles and the best way to get there at every moment of every day and in whatever traffic conditions are present anywhere along any imaginable route.

I'm in the burbs. When I have to take someone to the Big City, I drop them off, go offline, and get out of there. I don't know the City that well, and GPS is not fast or accurate enough for me to follow it efficiently. The PAX probably knows the city and will complain. I'm out of my element there. I know that. Once back in the burbs, I come back online and have no problems following the GPS in unfamiliar territory, and the passengers don't complain.

But I don't come back to the few square blocks in my burb that I know like the back of my hand. I generally know where important things are and the main arteries and where the two Walmarts are, and that the address to the hospital doesn't guide me to which entrance we need (Emergency or General Admissions, etc.), and that X road is under construction but Google Maps doesn't know it, or that if the freight train is blocking Wellington Rd. I can go over to Grant because Grant goes _under _the train tracks, and while that might be longer, it will be faster in this circumstance.

But I can't make any money just hanging around in my backyard, and 99% of the time, the GPS allows me to navigate efficiently and to the rider's satisfaction in territories I don't happen to be familiar with.

After 950 trips all over this area, I've been dinged 3 times for bad navigation. Once was when I'd just started and just sort of didn't know what was going on. Once was in the Big City, and I deserved the ding. The other is unknown and unspecified. I have Google Maps use the _fastest_, not the _shortest_, route, and that may have something to do with it. Assuming it's actually working like that . . . it's not as crazy as Waze, but sometimes you skip around weirdly, presumably avoiding what Google thinks are slow-downs or congestion. But the passenger is simply thinking like a Garmin -- "This isn't the shortest route! It's not the way I usually go! The driver is insane or stupid! This is unprofessional!"


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not unrealistic at all. Before GPS was around most people could actually navigate without any problems once they learned their city. Hell I remember having to take map tests where I was given a map of the city and had to fill out the street names in the past before being allowed to drive.


Nope. I hade to direct cab drivers back in the day several times before gps. I lowered the paxs rating as well these days gps are indeed efficient most of the time. On this trip the difference would have been less than a dollar. I was hardly "padding" anything


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

And London cabbies spent a year on a motorbike just learning the city. I know. Those were the days!

We are not professional cab drivers.
We aren't paid to be professional cab drivers.
We aren't paid like professional cab drivers.
That's the whole thing. If we had to know every nook and cranny in the surrounding 100 sq. miles before we could drive, we'd just be another cab company charging cab company rates and offering inferior service and value overall.

What's disruptive about Uber, it's value, is that any idiot with a cell phone can give any other idiot with a cell phone a cheap ride. The reason Uber exists is that the job can be done without knowing "the city" like the back of your hand. If you do, they you'll do better at it. If you don't, you'll do fine. I don't any passengers who think I know everything about everywhere -- they know they aren't paying for that kind of service or skill.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

If I knew the city I would be a taxi driver!
Here are the positives:
- customer is complaining - you don't care. There is no rating system. 
- most of the times pax is paying cash - no tax!
- if you have a radio, the job history is about 3 monts. After that time its geting deleted. No tax!
- unstead of £100 Saturday night - £200 - £400. No 25% uber, no tax!
The negatives are the same for both parties.

Once some pax told me "You are a taxi driver you have to find me!" What a laugh!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> It is unrealistic and idiotic to expect a driver to know the route to every single address in a major metropolitan city.
> Back before gps, passengers would have to guide or a driver would have use a Thomas Guide.
> It's as if you sometimes try to post the most submoronic sh!t -- At least, I hope you're trying, and that that drivel isn't without effort.


On top of that I assume the traffic problem continues to grow every year.
I would think 20 years ago there was less traffic than there is now.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

we are driving for compensation i.e. a commercial driver that level of driving requires one to know more that the average person who is just passing threw a city and relying on their GPS.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Here in Glasgow to become a private hire driver you just need a background check. This is it. You can even apply if your home address is in London. No topological test. That means - yes, a skills of understanding GPS and when pax direct you are required. Nothing more.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Laino said:


> Here in Glasgow to become a private hire driver you just need a background check. This is it. You can even apply if your home address is in London. No topological test. That means - yes, a skills of understanding GPS and when pax direct you are required. Nothing more.


sure, you will still git a hit on navigation and a low rating if you are just following GPS and GPS fails you for whatever reason.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

See here to be uber driver I must be a private hire driver and have a licensed car for it. That means if uber kick me out I will just go to another company. I will pay a radio fee and thats it. Uber is not the one and only. The only reason to be with it is because I'm new in town. Not a new driver. I have argued with lots of idiot customers. The customer must understand that we are not mcdonalds. The customer is almost never right. If I let them they will go over my head. That business requires some bells.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I find that the customer is mostly correct in most things people just forget that they are a service provider.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is the drivers fault that they do not know their city well enough not to need a gps, and yes I count myself in that category.


Bull. One of the main perks advertised to new drivers is navigation. Knowing your city isntia requirement.



Tars Tarkas said:


> I'm a rideshare guy, not a professional cab driver. I don't know everything about everywhere. I don't know every street in the surrounding 4 counties.
> 
> If I was supposed to know my way around everywhere without a GPS, I couldn't do this job, and neither could anyone else, not even cab drivers or limo drivers. It's GPS that enables Uber to get Joe Doofus to play cab driver and Jane Rider to think the system might work. Without GPS, it would be _absurd _to expect some guy in a car to know where every street is in the surrounding 100 sq. miles and the best way to get there at every moment of every day and in whatever traffic conditions are present anywhere along any imaginable route.
> 
> ...


Yes, gps is one of the major perks advertised to drivers.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Until Uber let's drivers see the riders trips in advance the rider will just have to deal with drivers accepting trips that they may not be comfortable or familiar with, especially if it's just that drivers "side hustle".


----------

